# Three Dryer Choices



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a KoolDry which has been fine at shows as long as no one plugs a heat dryer into the same circuit as I am on. I do wish it had a bit more power, but I also cannot afford one for home use and one for carting to shows. 
I just compared the specs on the Raptor, and it could blow the circuit at a show--often they only have 15 amp service on the breaker panels on the show drops. It pulls 23 at start-up, and up to 18.5 at full speed once running. The K9III specs say it pulls 19, and they are known for blowing breakers, so with similar draw, I would suspect the same problem.


----------



## Keegan Coffey (Jan 24, 2013)

sterregold said:


> I have a KoolDry which has been fine at shows as long as no one plugs a heat dryer into the same circuit as I am on. I do wish it had a bit more power, but I also cannot afford one for home use and one for carting to shows.
> I just compared the specs on the Raptor, and it could blow the circuit at a show--often they only have 15 amp service on the breaker panels on the show drops. It pulls 23 at start-up, and up to 18.5 at full speed once running. The K9III specs say it pulls 19, and they are known for blowing breakers, so with similar draw, I would suspect the same problem.


Thank you so much for this reply. You have now made my decision easy!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I have heard the same thing about the k9III. I would love one for home but can't justify spending the money when my Kool Dry works just fine.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks guys, we both are trying to research the best dryer for us and we don't want spend the $$ on two.. maybe down the road I might but another one more powerful at the house, but right now I want to get a dryer and get Keisel use to it. 

How long would you say it takes to completely dry one golden with a Kool Dry?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

It depends on the coat. A couple of my girls can be bone-dry in an hour. My big hairy beast Winter in full winter coat can take up to two hours. With my Butch who has a wavier coat, I tend to work him with the dryer for an hour and then put in in a lycra drying coat to finish and press his topline into place.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I have the ChallengAir. I wish I had the K9III but I can't justify the expense when this dryer is pretty powerful and I can cart it to a show and not worry about it blowing a fuse, & it is light enough to carry. Friends have the K9III and for outdoor shows they need a rather large generator to get it to run. Two ChallengAirs can run off of one generator.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Roushbabe said:


> .
> 
> How long would you say it takes to completely dry one golden with a Kool Dry?


Sorry I missed this before. It depends on the dog and the weather. If it's dry out Jack takes about an hour, more if he's in coat (we are in CA so we never really get winter coats  ) and less if he's out of coat. The girls take less time, probably 45 min to an hour.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I have the ChallengAir. I wish I had the K9III but I can't justify the expense when this dryer is pretty powerful and I can cart it to a show and not worry about it blowing a fuse, & it is light enough to carry. Friends have the K9III and for outdoor shows they need a rather large generator to get it to run. Two ChallengAirs can run off of one generator.


Never heard of ChallengAir.. which one did you get? Extreme?


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I bit the bullet and bought the Kool Dry last night! Hope is shows up soon so I can try it out with Keisel. It'll be a big difference from the hair dryer that I'm using lol. Now the next thing to purchase - a table! I'll wait a few weeks though lol


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

It is a lot easier to get them used to a dryer on a table. Check Craigslist for used ones, I bought the one I use at home on Craigslist for 50 bucks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

